# X ray sulcata



## murdocjunior (Jan 26, 2013)

* Whats poppin' peeps? I took my Female Sulcata Lucy to vet for her check up and did a x ray because se would lay after months of test holes and sure enough shes gravid!  enjoy the pic*


----------



## Irwin4530 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! will she pass them on her own or will she need help?


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck. Hope she finds the right place and passes them on her own.


----------



## sibi (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! looks like about 21 eggs. She'll pass a bunch in one hold, then later, in another, and another. Keep an eye on her and the eggs! Do you plan to pick the eggs and incubate them yourself? Is this your first time at this?


----------



## Edna (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a beautifully detailed look inside your Lucy. Amazing!!


----------



## mytortET (Jan 26, 2013)

* Wow! That is so awesome!!! * First time I've ever seen a torts xray and one that is gravid, no less! Thanks for the thrill.


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for sharing awesome pic


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 27, 2013)

Awe that's so cool! My hopes is to see that picture as my own someday! But between now and then I need my sullies to grow, be opposite sexes, and learn about how to incubate them!


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's awesome...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 27, 2013)

WOW!!! Hmmm...if two fetuses are twins, and three are triplets, and four are quadruplets etc...I wonder what 21 are??!?!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nixxy (Jan 28, 2013)

Very useful and smart on the x-ray! Now you know how many to look for in the clutch.

Awesome pic, btw. Can't wait for them to hatch.


----------



## murdocjunior (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the gret feedback yall are welcome for the pic and yes this is not my first rodeo. I do get them and i incubate them on my own. Hope yall like the pic


----------



## Tortuga505 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's awesome to see the eggs!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Apr 24, 2013)

That is an amazing sight!


----------



## pam (Apr 24, 2013)

Great picture


----------



## Blakem (Apr 24, 2013)

Very cool. It's best to see how round they are, reminds me of bubbles! Thank you for sharing.


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------

